# Ruik's Carrion Crown Pt1



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 4, 2012)

The Haunting of Harrowstone

Some small towns grow up around a university, their shops and other offereings catering to a scholastic clientele.  Others boast famous festivals or specialized industries that draw skilled artisans and craftsmen.  But in the sad case of Ravengro, the towns claim to fame is a prison.  And not just any prison, for Ravengro supported one of Ustalav's most notorious Jails-Harrowstone.  Twice a year, a prisons convoy rounded up the worst of the worst from smaller, less secure jails across the principality and transfered the to Harrowstone, often to await death by hanging, but always to live out the rest of their lives as prisoners.

Our story begins with the hero's receiving word that their old friend, Professor Petros Lorrimar, has recently passed away. The news was sent  to them by the Professor's daughter, Kendra Lorrimar.  The Heroes, wishing to pay their respects, make their way to Ravengro to attend the funeral.  Upon reaching town, their are instructed  to gather at the entrance of the Restlands, Ravengros Cemetery.  When they arrive (having had no time to even change into clothing appropriate for a funeral) ,the heroes are met by Kendra and a fine coffin, containing the professor. 

"Thank you all for coming on such short notice.  Father would have appreciated the effort you all must have had to go through to get here. I'm also sure he would appreciate it if you would act as his pallbearers."  

The heroes notice only a small handful of villigers are present for the funeral procession.  Old friends of Lorrimar, they too have come to pay their respects.  The villigers consist of Councilman Vashian Hearthmount, Councilman Gharen Muricar, Tavernkeeper Zokar Elkarid and his 13-year old son Pevrin, and Jominda Fallenbridge, Ravengro's apothacary and good friend of the Professor.  









*OOC:*


 Can i get some volunteers to be the pallbearers? gonna need at least 4 of ya'll to a maximum of 6 of ya.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2012)

"Gor would be honoured." The tall, somewhat brutish looking Half-orc bowed to the young lady, his kind smile and civilized demeanor belying his apparent brutishness. "Gor only hopes you can forgive inappropriate attire, there was not chance to change." He motions to his silvery armoured Breastplate.


----------



## kinem (Jan 4, 2012)

Rijel steps forward. The muscular elf is clad in his studded leather armor and still bears his sword and bow from the road.

"I'd be honored as well. My deep condolences on the loss of your father."


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal still couldn't believe the professor was dead. It seemed flatly impossible that the man whose lecture had inspired the young man's entire career could be ... well, mortal. But there was no denying it now, faced with the mourners. And the coffin. 

"Count me in," the young man said, stepping up to join the others. It seemed the least he could do for his academic hero.

[sblock=Spells Prepared] Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jan 4, 2012)

"I would would be honored to help as well," replies a small sleek looking catfolk, as her black tail that protrudes from under her cloak flicked back and forth. 
"I apologize for my lack of formal attire i had no time to spare to change," she bows her head looking at her black studded leather armour.


----------



## BBs (Jan 5, 2012)

Too sad to say anything, Xilena nodded in silence for a "hello". She feared that loosing perhaps the only person who ever cared for her, saying anything would just make her cry.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jan 6, 2012)

Alfred never like funerals. He had only ever been to one before, with the unfortunate passing of his master just weeks past. He wasn't even sure why he was here. He barely knew the man. Just seen him for mere moments as his master had greeted him on the street while they passed through town. From what he could tell, they were old friends. But no explanation had ever followed the chance encounter. 

It was only by random fate that Alfred was in attendance. A letter the professor had sent to his master had been delivered shortly after his death, requesting a meeting with much urgency. No mention had been made towards the purpose of the meeting, but it did seem important to come quickly. Alfred had taken it upon himself to deliver the news of his masters passing, only to find that the professor himself had passed away before Alfred had arrived. Now here he stood, watching another dark procession very much similar to the last one he had attended. Alfred never liked funerals.

All he could do was stand to the side, fidgeting uncomfortably as he watched others volunteer to carry the coffin. It was no place of his to get involved. After all... he hardly knew the man.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 6, 2012)

*Kyrus silvers*

Kyrus’s eyes scanned over the letter over and over. He had hoped that the bumpy carriage ride he had taken here from Gaafrin had screwed up his sight and he was reading it wrong, but that was impossible as he had read it when he had received it and he was in his stall, on solid ground. He could hardly believe it, even when it rested in front of his eyes. The man who had influenced his life so much had truly fallen. Kyrus leaned back, stuffing the letter into a inside pocket before letting his arms take up the entire seat and crossing his legs. It seemed just like yesterday he was asking him for alchemical components and advice

But Kyrus had spent so much time reminiscing he hadn’t heart the bustle of village life and was only roused from his thoughts by the drivers yell and the thump of the strongman he had hired. “We are here, milord!” Kyrus pulled his hood up, and grabbed his travel spellbook off the seat next to him, which he had been studying on the way, and looked out the window. This town was known to him. His memory often failed him, but he knew this town as Revengro: the town of chains. He looked back at the driver and politely reminded the driver where he was headed. “The cemetery please, and hurry.” His voice was calm, regal and alluring, like warm silk. The man only nodded. As he flipped threw his book, he couldn’t help but get lost in his studies, a rather annoying habit he had. When he looked up, he had arrived.

As the carriage came to a halt, Kyrus stepped out of the carriage, placing the spellbook back in a large leather caring case on his right hip as he made his way to the back where his belongings where and simply flipped the man the last silver he owed him and another to the strong man. The robust man barely managed to lifted the heavy, redwood trunk off the back of the carriage and placed it by the side of the road. “Are you sure its going to be ok here?” the man asked in a gruff tone. Kyrus smiled his trademark playful grin and nodded. “Anyone who can lift that, drags it off without me noticing, and then gets the locks open, deserves what’s inside.”  He waved good day to the men as they departed and he made his way inside.

As he arrived on the scene, he saw the casket was already being hosted onto some pallbearers shoulders, and decided to instead silently follow behind. As he made his way to his position he hesatated when he saw the most peculiar thing, or rather, two. “catfolk?” he thought, but remained silent. Deciding that this wasn’t the time or the place for a scientific study, he made sure to question them later and turned his mind to his surroundings. As he looked at the insultingly small crowed filled with sad faces, a tear welled up in his eye. This man had indeed changed his life but whenever he was at a funeral, it reminded him how he wasn’t there for his own parents. Looking at the casket, he whispered, “Goodbye my friend. May infernos guide your soulfire back to the everflame.”


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 6, 2012)

And so Gor, Rigel, Mal, and Zatira take up places at the 4 corners of the coffin and they begin to carry it.  Kendra, who will be the lead of the procession moves to the front.  "As i am his closest living relative, it will be me who leads father to his final resting place."  With purpose at hand, while holding back her tears, Kendra begins leading the heroes into the restlands.  The path they walk is known locally as the dreamwake, a gravel path that winds throughout the cemetary.  

Walking on they pass beside the Ancestor's walk, the path leading into the heart of the Restlands, eventually ending up at the intersecting path known as the Eversleep, where the proffesor will be laid to rest.  As the procession rounds the corner, they notice a group of people blocking their path.  Upon inspection, this group looks to be locals, as the expressions on the councilman and Kendra turn from those of sorrow to those of shock.  This group of a dozen or so men do not looking welcoming and in fact have a surly look about them.  

The tallest of the group, an elderly but wiry retired soilder named Gibs Hephenus, addresses kendra directly.  "That's far enough. We been talking, and we don't want Lorrimor buried in the Restlands.  You can take him upriver and bury him there if you want, but he ain't goin' in the ground here!"









*OOC:*


 players will now be allowed a chance to make a diplomacy check to attempt to avoid conflict with the thugs.  The first person to attempt a check with be the check used and any subsequent tests will be aid another checks instead.  

Also, to kyrus and Gor could i get you to post your prepared spells for the day just for my sanity


----------



## Jemal (Jan 6, 2012)

Gor suppresses a small growl as his orc blood boils at the insult to the man who saved him from life as a savage and introduced him to civilization.  He was raised better than to give in to his anger though, and took a few deep breaths to calm himself.  He looked around at the others, keeping the coffin steady and waiting for one of the humans to right this wrong among their own people, waiting to voice his support.









*OOC:*



Gor is trained in diplomacy, but will take a 'moment' to calm himself and wait for less 'monstrous' looking individuals to try calming the crowd.  He'll be aiding another.


----------



## jkason (Jan 6, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal bit his lip as the procession stalled. He was used to making his solitary way through the mountains, where the only negotiating he had to do was of rickety bridges, narrow trails in the rock, and the occasional hungry mountain lion. People weren't something he was particularly good with. 

He looked nervously to the others gathered, hoping his hero's final reward wouldn't depend on his own poor social skills.

[sblock=ooc]Mal's not trained at all, and has no Cha bonus. He definitely falls in the Aid Another camp...[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared] Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jan 6, 2012)

Alfred steps from the funeral procession to address the angry crowd. 

"People please! This is a funeral, not a trial. Any transgressions you may harbor against this man are now meaningless before the inevitable flow of death. To belittle the husk of what was once the man you grieved is no slight to him, but to his loved ones. Members of your own town, that I'm sure you have no wish to cause harm or disrespect. They are but innocent victims in all this. I beg of you, let us pass in peace so as to avoid hurting those who have done nothing wrong."

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy check at +9 [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 6, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal relaxed as the stranger stood and spoke. It was clear he was used to this kind of thing. The young mountaineer even found himself bolstered to add to the attempt.

"He's right," Mal said. "The dead can't do any more harm, and this only hurts those left behind. Give us this solace."









*OOC:*


Aid another roll pending...

Edit: ah, well, was worth a shot.







[sblock=Spells Prepared] Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## The Joker (Jan 6, 2012)

[sblock=spells prepared]
O
Ray of frost
Mage hand
Power word: selected, flame jet

1st
Mage armor
Earsplitting screech
Power word: line, flame jet 

And ill be making my own, diplomacy roll, if that’s ok
[/sblock]

Kyrus was appalled at what the man had said, but decided to stay silent. He was a specialist with fighting with words, but maybe others here showed talent in this regard, he would bide his time. When the man in armor spoke, his words rang true, and he couldn’t have said it better himself, but was a little disturbed when the crowed didn’t seem to move. He decided it was his turn to step up, but he changed his tactics from defense to attack.

“I find myself in bewilderment! You speak of this man as if he was the harbinger of evil! He wasn’t, he was a great man, far superior to any of you! A brilliant academic mind, kind heart and fierce determination, can any of you say that he would ever try and stop you on your way to your resting place? NO! This man deserves your utmost respect! A good start would be to get out of our way!”


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 6, 2012)

Kendra also speaks up against the group, her sadness quickly turning to anger.  "What are you talking about?" she cries out.  "I arranged it with Father Grimburrow.  He's waiting for us! The Graves already been..."









*OOC:*


 sorry joker i did say who ever rolled first would be the diplomacy check used. the plus side however is that you did manage to aid Dharuhk


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2012)

Gor reached out and laid a comforting hand on young Kendra's shoulder, continuing to lift the burden with his massive frame as his deep voice carried his words across the crowd. "If not for this man, Gor would have been no more than a berserk brute pillaging towns like yours, how then can the professor's own people claim he does not deserve proper respect?"


----------



## kinem (Jan 7, 2012)

Rijel can't help but respond as well. "How would you feel if we demanded that you not bury one of your departed friends? If there is any reason for your rude demand other than a desire to kick mourners when we are down, you had best explain it, and soon!"


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jan 7, 2012)

Zatira is starting to become confused and angry about why these people wont let the man be buried here. From what her father told her he was a good man. 









*OOC:*


 If diplomacy does not work my character is ready to make an intimidation check


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 7, 2012)

And so, with the help of the heroes, Kendra is able to calm down the group of local thugs.  The group sullenly disperses, shooting venomous looks at the heroes and Kendra, but leaving nonetheless, allowing the funeral procession to continue. "Thank you all so much! I very much doubt that if you had not been here, i would have been able to get them to leave without having to beat them all senseless." Says Kendra to the heroes.  The councilmen are shocked and confess that these men are all "local farmhands, of low character".  They promise to seek out the local sheriff to have them dealt with.

 The confrontation passed, the procession continues up to the plot that Kendra purchased for her father.  No further complications arrive to prevent the lowering of the coffin into the open grave by the gravediggers.  Father Grimburrow gives a short sermon, then invites kendra to a say a few words about her father.  Kendra fights back tears and briefely recounts a few of her father's more courageous or selfless moments, thanking everyone once again for coming.  "Now i would very much like it, if some of you would say a few words as well", Kendra motions to the heroes.  









*OOC:*


 Alrighty first things first, you all gain 200 exp for avoiding that encounter, and you also gain a trust point with the town.  The total trust you have right now is 21, i will keep a counter of it from now on, the more trust you build the better the benefits for the party.  

second note, all who wish to make a diplomacy or a perform check can do so now. throw on your speech about the professor as well. ;P


----------



## BBs (Jan 8, 2012)

Xilena was shocked and appalled to hear anything say that to Lorrimor. She bit back her tongue to resist burning these fools who dared insult his good name. Seeing how everyone else supported his burial, including some surprised sneaky person who joined in, she kept silent. After the idiots gave way, the procession continuing, and after the father and Kendra spoke their words, Xilena accepted Kendra's offer. Standing up, giving a nod to Kendra and moving to the front of everyone, clearing her throat she spoke. 

"Hello, my name is Xilena Teara. I only knew the Lorrimor for only a few days, but he was the most kind hearted gentleman I have ever met. Before I met the professor I was alone and scared. I thought there was no one to care for, that was until the he found me. He took me into his home, gave me some food, taught me a few but great things. Thinking upon it now, I don't think I would have even made it if it wasn't for him. It was ... is amazing that someone would take a random creature, and save it. I can't think of anyone- pausing for a moment to bite back the tears, but can't hold them all back. ... I can't think of anyone as k-kind h-hearted as L-Lorrimor." 

Unable to hold back anymore tears, Xilena started crying. She takes a small moment to look at the coffin before returning to her seat.









*OOC:*


Do we have to roll diplomacy checks with speeches for convincing people he was good or something? If we do, there's my dice roll, if not, then just ignore it  ... and I forgot to add + 5 for Charisma to the dice roll  so the total should be 12







[sblock=Spells and Experience]
Spells per day: 1st = 5
Spells Known/Save DC
0 Level Spells/DC 15: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
1st Level Spells/DC 16: Burning Hands 1d4+1
Experience: 200
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 8, 2012)

Still confused by the thugs' unusual demand, Rijel resolves to ask around later and try to find the reason for it.

He steps forward. "Hello. I am Rijel. I knew Professor Lorrimor as a wise and patient teacher and a friend. Thanks to his insights I hope to make more rapid progress in my study of magic. I regret that I won't get to spend more time talking with him. I believe that all who knew him feel the same way. Thank you."


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

It was all Mal could do to keep vague composure as the eulogizing continued. He held his ground, then, fearing that taking the stage would turn him into nothing so much as a blubbering slob. _be strong_ he thought to himself. _be a mountain. You owe him that._


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 12, 2012)

And with those touching words from Xilena and Rijel, the funeral was brought to a close.  From a distance the group of heroes can see Kendra saying her goodbyes to the other guests.  With those done, Kendra approaches the the group. "Well with everything over and done with, how about you all come back to father's......i mean my home, for some food and drink before the reading of the Will?  I dont mean to impose but its the least i can do for all you have done for me today."  

The Lorrimor residence is a modest home, but clearly one of a academic, with crowded bookshelves in every room.  It is learned that the reading of the will cannot commence without the pressence of Councilman Vashian Hearthmount (the closest thing to a Solicitor in Ravengro).  The Councilman has other duties to perform before the reading of the will and the party is informed it will be at least an hour before he is to arrive.  









*OOC:*


  Ok so for the speeches that were said at the funeral you have been awarded 1 trust point and so are at 22.  

on another note this is an excellent time to introduce yourselves to one another


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

"I'm Mal Tiliney," the young man says a bit nervously as the group gathers in the professor's former home. "I met the professor at a lecture a couple of years ago, and his theories on ley lines were just ... well, turned it into a career. Sort of," he offers.


----------



## kinem (Jan 13, 2012)

"Well met, Mal. Everyone. I'm Rijel. I wonder what kind of a career that is! At some point, those of us with an interest in magic should get together and discuss what we learned from the professor; I think he'd have liked that. My focus is practical as I study both magic and the combat arts, and try to use both skills together, but it's good to learn a bit about other aspects of the art."


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*



kinem said:


> "I wonder what kind of a career that is! "




Mal blushes a bit, but even through his grief it's clear the thought of talking about his specialty energizes him.

"I've spent the last few years traversing the Hungry Mountains, mapping the ley lines there. Something about the interaction of the geography and other metaphysical forces warps them in some _fascinating_ ways. I've started learning how to tap them more directly as a method of enhancing spell power, and from hypothoses of the professor, even found that disruptions in them can be indicative of the presence of particular magical creatures."


----------



## BBs (Jan 13, 2012)

"Well most of you already know I'm Xilena Teara. It's great to meet others who knew Lorrimor. He could never teach me magic, only taught me how to control it. Magic comes to me naturally, and I do have a natural talent towards fire magic."


----------



## The Joker (Jan 14, 2012)

As Kyrus stood over the open grave of his old friend, he couldn’t help but fight back tears. He knew he should go up and say a few words, but he knew he would just end up a blubbering idiot. Instead he kept silent as the others made there own speech about how they knew him.  As the casket was lowered, he reached into one of his inner pockets and pulled a beautiful multilayered flower with deep blue petals and a light pink center. It was a lycdon flower, a rare herb, that professor taught him all about. How to harvest, how to store, how to distill, what properties it had, how to get other properties, what’s safe to mix with it, what isn’t. The man was a genius. With a single tear, he dropped it down into the open grave as both a sign of respect and an inside remark of how much he owed the man.

After the process was over and he had regained his composure, they where all approached by his daughter. He knew her as Kendra. He was ashamed to admit he had feelings for her, but she never found out so he simply hid it in his heart, like words in a page of a book. When she invited them all over to her place for drinks, Kyrus only nodded and silently followed, but hesitated when they left the cemetery. He was so moved by the precession that he had forgotten all about his chest of things. 

Looking around the group he was with, he poked the shoulder of the massive half-ork who introduced himself as Gor during the bit with the thugs. “Excuse me sir, I hate to be a bother, but I need help with my possessions. As you can see, I do not have the strength to carry them. Could you help me, kind sir?”

[sblock] this will be quick, then me and gor can skip to the house [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2012)

Gor had stood silently at the funeral.  For him, mourning the man who had shown him a new path was a personal, private affair, though the speeches of some of the others were moving.  

When asked to aid with the chest, Gor smiled slightly "Of course, any friend of the Professor is a friend of Gor."  He followed the smaller man to the chest and hefted it with a raised brow "You bear a Heavy burden.  It will be my honour to assist."


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jan 18, 2012)

"I am Zatira. My father sent me here to represent him because he was unable to come. My father and the professor were very good friends. And we were very sad when we heard he had passed."


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 19, 2012)

A knock is heard at the door as Vashian arrives exactly at the appointed time.  It's clear by the look on his face that he doesn't completely approve of strangers being involved in local matters, but he keeps his comments to himself, focusing his involvement entirely on the reading of Petros's will.  Kendra isn't sure whats's contained in the will, cince part of it's stipulation was that all of the Hero's must be present for it's reading.  Councilman Vashian produces a scroll case, shows that the professor's personal seal is unbroken, then breads the wax and opens the case.  As he does, a small iron key falls out of the tube, clattering noisily onto the table.  Undaunted by the key, the councilman begins to read.

"I, Petros Lorrimor, being of sound mind, do hereby commit to this parchment my last will and testament.  Let it be knows that, with the exception of the specific details below, i leave my home and personal belongings entire to my daughter Kendra.  Use them or sell them as you see fit, my child."

"Yet beyond the bequeathing of my personal effects, this document must serve other needs.  I have arranged for the reading of this document to be delayed until all principals can be in attendance, for i have more then mere inheritance to apportion.  I have two final favors to ask."

"To my old friends, i hate to impose upon you all, but there are few others who are capable of appreciating the true significance of what it is i have to ask.  As some of you know, i have devoted many of my studies to all manner of evil, that i might know the enemy and inform those better positioned to stand against it.  For knowledge of one's enemy is the surest path to victory over its plans."

"And so, over the course of my lifetime, i have seen fit to acquire a significant collection of valuable but dangerous tomes, any one of which in the wrong circumstances could have led to and awkward legal situation.  While the majority of these tomes remain safe under lock and key at the Lepidstadt University, i fear that a few i have borrowed remain in a trunk in my Ravengro home.  while invaluable for my work in life, in death, i would prefer not to burden my daughter with the darker side of my profession, or worse still, the danger of possessing these tomes herself.  As such, i am entrusting my chest of tomes to you, posthumously.  I ask that you please deliver the collection to my colleagues at the University of Lepidstadt, who will put them to good use for the betterment of the cause."

"yet before you leave for Lepidstadt, there is a matter of another favor-please delay your journy one month and spend that period of time here in Ravengro to ensure that my daughter is safe and sound.  She has no one to count on now that i am gone, and if ou would aid her in setting things in order for whatever she desires over the course of this month, you would have my eternal gratitude.  From my savings, i have also willed to each of you a sum of one hundred platinum coins.  For safekeeping, i have left these funds with Embreth Daramid, one of my most trusted friends in Lepidstadt-she has been instructed to issue this payment upon the safe delivery of the borrowed tomes no sooner than one month after the date of the reading of this will."

"I, Petros Lorrimor, hereby sign this will in Ravengro on this first day of Calistril, in the year 3434."

Once the will is read, Councilman Vashian looks to Kendra, who thanks him and dismisses him.  Putting on a brave face, Kendra thanks the Heroes again for coming, and informs them that she'll need at least a few weeks to decide if she wants to sell her family home or remain here in Ravengro.

"In the mean time however, you all need a place to stay.  I would be honoured if you would all stay here for the month father asked  you to remain, you will be fed and there is plenty of room for everyone. But i you will excuse me i will go fetch the chest that was mentioned in the will."

She returns with a small chest of oak and iron.  "I am rather uneasy of what this chest may contain so please, one of you open it."


----------



## BBs (Jan 19, 2012)

Too curious to hold back, Xilena stands up. "Sure I'll open it" She strides to the chest, opening it to find ...


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jan 20, 2012)

Alphred was undecided. He had hung back while those who had mourned the professor had discussed amongst themselves. His lack of grief, he feared, would provide an unfortunate social awkwardness. He knew he had to come along for whatever had been left for his master. After all, by his master's will, all of it would be passed down to him. 

Unfortunatly, that meant the responsibility was passed down to him as well. Its not like he had anything better to do really. He was merely a wandering soul. He waited in the corner as the other guests investigated the chest.


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney*



BBs said:


> Too curious to hold back, Xilena stands up. "Sure I'll open it" She strides to the chest, opening it to find ...




"Hold on a second!" Mal said quickly, moving to put a restraining hand on Xilena. "I'd think the professor would probably have safeguards in place to keep these books out of the wrong hands. Can anyone take a look, who's got gadget or better magic training than I do? I've spent so much time studying ley lines, I'm afraid I don't have a broad base in spell theory."

[sblock=ooc]Mal isn't trained in Know:Arcana or Spellcraft, so him casting detect isn't especially useful.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 20, 2012)

"Possible, come to think of it. I'll check for magic."

Rigel casts detect magic and looks at the box.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

Zatira stared at the chest wanting to know what is inside. She would open it but mal was right. "i agree with mal someone should check."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2012)

"Your actions seem quite unnecessary, the Professor would not bequeath to his friends and loved ones a trapped chest without warning of the safeguards.  The only danger of which the Professor spoke was the information itself."

Gor shrugged and crossed his arms across his chest "But Gor will not argue the slight precaution if it makes you feel better.  If you are still uneasy after your magic, Gor will open the chest."


----------



## The Joker (Jan 21, 2012)

Kyrus walked in the door, remarking to gor, “place it wherever you like, my friend, thank you for carrying it for me” he turned to the motley crew that had also been invited to the house and was a little relived to see both catfolk here. It almost guaranteed that he would be able to question them. He knew he was late, but was saddened that he only had time to look over and nod before a man entered the room. Knowing what was about to happen, he took a seat on his huge chest along the wall and silently waited.

As vashian read the will, Kyrus was surprised he mentioned the tomes at all, tomes that Kyrus knew of and knew well, to both a group of strangers as well as his own daughter. Stifling his nervousness, Kyrus simply lowered his hood and listened. When it was finished and the chest was brought in, Kyrus giggled at how the group almost bickered at how to handle the chest. When detect magic was cast, Kyrus glanced over at the table as saw something quite funny, but he simply smiled. As gor spoke up, his words rang true. The professor was no fool, and he would never place anyone, let alone his own daughter in any sort of danger if he didn’t think they could handle it.

“I agree with Gor…” standing up, he walked over and leaned against the table at which the will was read from. “… he wouldn’t do anything to put us in harms way.” He raised his hands in reassurance. “don’t misunderstand me, its good that you are checking for magic, after all, maybe it was sabotaged with explosive runes to kill us all, or perhaps a summon monster spell to bring a rust monster…” he let his hands fall behind him to support himself” “… but I doubt it. Besides… “ he plucked up the key from behind him. “… you might need this.” He flashed his usual smile.


----------



## BBs (Jan 22, 2012)

Stopped by Mal, Xilena starts to pout. "But I want to see what's in it ..." Crossing her arms "See Gor is right, the professor would never harm us." Although ignoring the second half of what he said. Sadly she then notices what Kyrus weaves with the key, bowing her head and ears in embarrassment.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 22, 2012)

It is just as Gor, Kyrus and Xilena say, when Rigel casts his magic all he can see is a simple, plane chest. No magic, no tricks


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal relaxes, then blushes a bit. 

"Guess I'm used to the mountains, where if you don't keep checking, that's when you stumble on a weak point in a bridge or some very hungry animal's territory. So, I guess we see what's inside?"


----------



## BBs (Jan 22, 2012)

Xilena looks up at Kyrus with her eyes being big and sad, and her ears still down. Trying as if to say in the cutest way to have the keys please.









*OOC:*


This is assuming if Rigel told us that it's safe


----------



## kinem (Jan 23, 2012)

"No magic. The professor wouldn't endanger us, of course, but not all magical wards are dangerous" Rigel says.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking at the small catfolk Xilena, a bolt of crimson shot across his face as he leaned back. As he regained his composer, Rijel mentioned that there was no magic. Kyrus looked over and smiled “see? No, tricks, no mess.” After a short bow to the other mage, he smiled again.  “Thank you kindly Rijel.” When he realized how rude he was, he stopped himself. “Im so sorry myladys and lords, I should have offered an introduction. I am  Evocation Admixture Apprentice Grade 7: Kyrus Octavious Silvers, but you can call me Kyrus for short.” Kyrus then lightly tossed the key to Xilena. “its all yours.”


----------



## BBs (Jan 24, 2012)

Xilena catches the key with her eyes so big, cute, and a smile so childlike and happy, as if it was her birthday. She gives a quick bow to Kyrus, and zooms straight to the chest to use the key, and attempt to open it.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 25, 2012)

Xilena slides the key into the lock of the chest, finding it fits perfectly.  Within the chest are several old tomes and one relatively new one.  The newest tome sits on the top and bears the phrase "Read me Now!" scrathced into the leather cover.  This book is Petros Lorrimor's Journal.  The other tomes comprise the books of dangerous Lore mentioned in his will-three of these have notes ticked into them indicating that they should be delivered to one Montagnie Crowl, a professor of antiquities at Lepidstadt University.  The fourth, Manual of the Order of the Palatine Eye, has a note indicating it should be delivered to Embreth Daramid, a judge at the Lepidstadt Courthouse (though the note asks for this delivery to be handled discretely and includes the address of Embreth's home so it can be delivered there.)

the tomes are as follow:
1)Manual of the Order of the Palatine Eye: The rich purple cover contains a brass scarab set with a single eye in its centre.  The covers are rimmed with polished steel and clasped with a small but intricate lock, the keyhole of which appears to be for a key with a strange, triangular shaft.  The key is nowhere to be found.

2)On Verified Madness: this jet black book is a treatise on aberrations and other entities found on Golarion that possess remote ties to the Dark Tapestry, the name given to the dark places between the stars in the night sky.

3)Serving your hunger: This text is a copy of one of several books sacred to the goddess Urgathoa.  Lorrimor's notations liberally sprinkle the margins.

4)The Umbral Leaves:  this lexicon is a translation into common of the unholy book of Zon-Kuthon.


----------



## BBs (Jan 25, 2012)

"It's filled with books, and tomes, and oh my! I love reading!" Xilena pauses for a second. "Including his journal." She looks up to Kendra "Do you wish to read his journal?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal turns to the professor's daughter, as well.

"From what was in the will, I don't think we want to dig too far into any of the tomes, but indeed the journal might give us some insights into what he was trying to accomplish with them."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2012)

"Of course.  Gor did not mean to say your caution was unwise, merely voicing the belief that it was  unnecessary this time."

He stays back out of the way as the others rush forward to inspect the tomes.

"The Professor did make it clear he felt the Tomes dangerous.  Gor would suggest leaving them alone at least until the journal has been thoroughly read and more is known."


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 27, 2012)

Kendra turns to Mal and Xilena, "yes, father would not have left this in here if he did not want it read." She begins to flip through the journal when she points out "some of the entries have been circled in red ink! maybe these are what father wanted us to find!" Kendra begins to read.

10 years ago:  "The whispering way is more than just a cabal of necromancers.  I see that now. Undeath is their fountain of youth.  Uncovering their motivation does not place me at ease as i thought it might.  Their desire to be eternal simply makes them more dangerous."

2 months ago:  "It is as i had feared.  The Way is interested in something here in Ravengro.  But what could it be?"

1 month ago:  "Whatever the Way seeks, I am now convinced their goal is connected to Harrowstone.  In retrospect, i suppose it all makes sense-the stories they tell about the ruins in town are certainly chilling enough.  It may be time to investigate the ruins, but with everyone in town already being worked up about them, i'd rather not let the others know about my curiosity-there's plenty of folks hereabouts who already think i'm a demonologist or a witch or something.  Ignorant fools."

20 days ago:  "It is confirmed.  The Way seems quite interested in something-no, strike that-someone who was held in Harrowstone.  But who, specifically is the Way after? I need a list of everyone who died the night of the fire.  Everyone.  The temple of Pharasma must have such a list."

18 days ago:  "I see now just how ill prepared i was when i last set out for the Harrowstone.  I am lucky to have returned at all.  the ghosts, if indeed they are ghosts (for i did not find it prudent to investigate further)  prevented me from transcribing the strange symbols i found etched along the foundation-hopefully on my next visit i will be more prepared.  Thankfully, the necessary tools to defend against spirits are already here in Ravengro.  I know that the church of Pharasma used to store them in a false crypt in the Restlands at the intersection between Eversleep and the Black Path.  I am not certain if the current clergy even know of what their predecessors have hidden down below.  If my luck holds, i should be able to slip in and out with a few borrowed items."

17 days ago:  "Tomorrow evening I return to the prison.  It is imperative the Way does not finish. My caution has already cost me too much time. I am not sure what will happen if i am too late, but if my theory is right, the entire town could be at risk.  I don't have time to update my will, so i'll leave this in the chest where it'll be sure to be found, should the worst come to pass."


----------



## kinem (Jan 27, 2012)

"Kendra" Rigel says. "I was hesitant to ask, not wishing to upset you, but now it's important. Exactly how did the professor die?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 27, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal's face grows paler with each red-circled entry, until they read the last. He turns his attention to the face of the professor's daughter as Rigel asks his question, already afraid he knows the answer.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jan 28, 2012)

"there was an accident at the Harrowstone where they found him.  He was laying down on his back by a wall, his face was crushed in, neck broken.  There was a piece of one of the stone gargoyles beside him.  It was deduced that he just got lucky and happened to be underneath it at the time."  Kendra moves away and goes and looks at one of the old books  the professor has on the shelves, clearly trying to avoid being asked anymore questions for a time.


----------



## jkason (Jan 29, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

"Lucky accident," he says, voice lowered to keep the professor's daughter from hearing. "I think we know what that's likely to mean now, yes? But what did he get from the crypts to prepare himself, and where is that now?"


----------



## kinem (Jan 30, 2012)

"With luck, Kendra might have been given them" Rigel says in a low voice. "Otherwise, I fear they may be six feet under."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2012)

"We do not even know if the Professor was able to retrieve the items from the Crypt.  Gor thinks we should continue the Professors quest, but more research may be needed.. We should check the church to see if he went there."









*OOC:*



Is there time to go to the church/crypt 'tonight' or should we just make plans and head out in the morning?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Feb 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


you are here for a month all on your own time.  i can tell you it is about supper time right now


----------



## BBs (Feb 3, 2012)

Xilena rubs her belly as her stomach growls. "Goodness me, with all that has happened, I've forgot about eating. Why don't we discuss this over dinner?" She gives another cute sad cat look all over again, not as cute as before, but still cute!


----------



## jkason (Feb 3, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal is thrown a moment, then realizes that a change of scenery might help cut some of the growing tension. He nods.

"I think a nice meal sounds lovely. Nothing like nutrition to help a body think properly."


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Feb 4, 2012)

"I agree I am famished," Zilena replied after a very loud growl came from her stomach. "I haven't eaten since this morning."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2012)

"Gor fasts for the day as a sign of mourning, but shall accompany you."


----------



## kinem (Feb 4, 2012)

"Dinner sounds good to me" Rigel says. "Maybe we should check the crypt, but first find out if it's necessary." (He indicates Kendra with a movement of his head.)


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Feb 5, 2012)

"oh right i am very sorry everyone, with everything that has happened to day i completely forgot about supper!" Kendra says as she snaps back to attention from looking at a book.
"I will go make you all a nice stew, Lorrimor family recipe" and with that Kendra swiftly exits the room and heads towards the kitchen.


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

"Well, I suppose that at least avoids our having to lower our voices as much, yes?" he says with a stained cheer. "So, how much of the professor's trail do you think we should backtrack?"


----------



## The Joker (Feb 7, 2012)

Kyrus watched as she opened the chest to find exactly what he was informed of, the tombs, but perked up when she mentioned the journal. Careful to conceal his motives, he simply waited and listened as the discussions about the professors death, as well as there next Corse of action. Kyrus cracked a smile when Gor mentioned continuing his quest; now he was just like his father, a wizard on a mission. As the books slipped from there full attention and the subject switched to food, Kyrus thought for a second.

“Im sorry everyone, but I ate not to long ago, so I should be fine for food…” he moved back to his possessions and began dragging his chest up the stairs. “…ill just be up stairs for a minuet or to, getting my lodgings sorted and my alchemy experiments secured. I will join you all when I am finished.” He gave a smile of reassurance as him and his chest made there way up the stairs and around the corner.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2012)

"Allow Gor to help you, friend." Gor moved over to pick up the chest. "Gor will join the rest of you in a moment."  The large man smiled down at Kyrus and motioned for him to lead the way.


----------



## The Joker (Feb 11, 2012)

Kyrus smiled back at the large brute. He couldn’t take a hint but maybe he had his uses and he nodded. The two of them lifted the chest and it was easily moved up the flight of stairs. As they stopped Kyrus looked for both the most easily to defend, but not facing the most obvious outcropping of the main street. After selecting the second farthest room he told him to place it in the corner and when he had he pulled a key ring from inside his cloak and flipped threw them, stopping at a large but unadorned key, and opened the largest chest. Inside, a backpack was slightly being crushed between the inside end of the chest and another slightly smaller chest inside. Kyrus looked at the half-ork and gave a playful smile. “Keeps out less persistent thieves.” Selecting another key, he opened the second chest to revel an assortment of clothes and other useful items to pull out a trunk. revealing yet another smaller chest inside, this one well made and crafted of metal.

Kyrus placed the trunk to the side of his bed and lifted it, four legs folding out to form a small table like apparatuses. Opening it from the top middle, it unfolded into a sizeable table filled with beakers and test tubes, a side of it filled with various plants and substances. As he began fiddling with it, he spoke over his shoulder. “Thank you for your assistance, my friend. But Im fine from here on. I did eat earlier, so feel free to join the others…” then Kyrus stopped dead in his tracks.

His stomach growled loudly.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2012)

Gor raised an eyebrow at the chest-inside a chest, and the selection of room.
When the telltale growl of hunger erupted from Kyrus, the large man could not contain himself any longer, and burst out in a long and hearty laugh.
"It is difficult to open oneself, especially when burdened by issues of trust.  Gor will leave if you wish privacy, the deception is unnecessary.  We all have our secrets, just be careful to not let yours consume you."
Gor bowed then and returned to join the others.








*OOC:*



He may look like a brute, but with a Wis of 18 and Sense Motive of +8, Gor notices much more than most would assume.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Feb 25, 2012)

Kendra is busy cooking while Gor and Kyrus are having their discussion up stairs.  Everyone else remains in the room, either discussing what they would like to do during their month stay in Ravengro, while others just sit around in quiet contemplation.  In about an hours time, Kendra enters the room and announces "Dinner is served!".  Kendra notices the absence of Gor and kyrus and swiftly goes to find them, as the rest of the group proceeds to the dinning room.  When the meal has concluded, after much talk of past glories and cherished memories of the professor, it is now dark outside.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2012)

Gor meets Kendra coming down the hall and tells her that Kyrus is a bit busy but will be joining them later, escorting her back. "He will join us when he is ready."

After the meal has concluded, Gor stands and raises a glass.  "Gor would like to propose a toast and an oath.  A toast to the Professors life, and an Oath to help finish his work."  He holds his glass for a moment, looking around to see who will join.


----------



## BBs (Feb 27, 2012)

Xilena sits in quiet contemplation while waiting for the dinner, she couldn't think anything else other then food. He stomach consistently poking at her for food, food, ffooooooddd! Keeping her composure still and in control as Kendra announces "Dinner is served!" instead of pouncing on the table to feast. She sits at the table after the others, except for Gor and Kyrus, as in a form of control.  She then eats her share of the meal before her professionally but fast; remembering what the Professor taught her, although . Although still resisting the urge to eat like a wild animal, that fiendish idea still comes across her mind. She asks for seconds if there is enough and after everyone has had their first, and even asks for thirds. How she keeps her athletic figure while eating this much remains a mystery. She joins in Gor's toast and oath "Hear hear!"


----------



## kinem (Feb 27, 2012)

"I'll drink to that." Rigel does as he said.


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal finds he had no idea how empty his stomach had grown this day, and eats more than his fill with the others, with both thanks and compliments to Kendra for the meal. At Gor's toast, he nods and raises his own glass to enthusiastically join the others.

"An oath I'll take in a heartbeat," he says.

"And I think our first order of business on that end is likely to find out if the professor claimed whatever artifacts he was after. Perhaps the temple of Pharasma might be helpful in that regard?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2012)

Gor downs his glass and then nods to Mal. "A worthy plan.  Gor agrees."


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 2, 2012)

"That is an excellent idea! Tomorrow we can go to the temple and ask the clergymen for permission to search the crypt. " Kendra adds, after she downs her glass.  "I do not plan to be sitting around here, doing nothing as you all work to further my fathers work, so do not try to stop my aiding you."  With that, supper is concluded.  Everyone returns to their rooms, after bidding each other goodnight.  The next morning everyone wakes up bright and early, with the promise of a new day ahead of them, everyone is eager to begin.

"Now, i will have to warn you all, despite the trust i have in you, the townsfolk will not be as trusting, so do not take it personally".  Kendra points out as they head out to the temple, taking them about  1 hour to get to the temple.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Mar 3, 2012)

Zatira follows kendra quickly she really wants to see this crypt she is talking about there might be something quite valuable in there


----------



## Jemal (Mar 4, 2012)

"Normally Gor would leave the talking up to someone more.. socially acceptable, but they may respond well to a fellow clergyman."
Upon their arrival at the Temple, Gor approaches the clerics and asks to speak to their high priest.
"We have come from the nearby town Ravengro, tracing the footsteps of a local professor who was investigating a most sinister plot" Gor tells the high priest the basics of their quest and their belief that the Professor may have found something when he came that could help them.









*OOC:*



Diplomacy check on the priest to warm him up to us.  Rolled a 19 for a total of 27.  Was hoping for a synergy or circumstance bonus due to being a fellow cleric, but I'm guessing that'll be a high enough number..


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 4, 2012)

"Well it certainly plausible that some members of a previous hierarchy could have hidden some relics, but i must admit there are no records of such."  The clergymen admits, as Gor finishes explaining the situation.  "Normally we wouldn't allow others to investigate in our restlands, but you have shown me that you can be trusted."

the party is lead to the crypt by one of the clergymen and is then left to their own devices.  The crypt itself is a freestanding granite mausoleum, the roof of which is decorated whit a pair of leering gargoyle statues.  A single stone door with a rusty looking lock sits in the mausoleum's south facade.  









*OOC:*


 alrighty can i get a perception check from people.  Also another note normally i would have waited for some other diplomacy checks to be made before posting, but Gor managed to hit the DC exactly so in order to keep the story going to the good stuff i just kinda said screw it


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal finds the half-orc's diplomatic skills refreshing, especially since he knows his own bumbling speech never seems move people. 

He follows along behind the priest and into the crypt, where he has trouble catching much detail in the gloom. Instead, he decides to try looking with another set of eyes. Muttering something to himself, he plucks at the air like a string, then looks at the room afresh.

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+9=12)

Casting Detect Magic and using that to look about the room, as well[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Mar 6, 2012)

Xilena wakes up for the day, preparing for the road ahead. She becomes a bit gloom to realize the group is heading for a crypt. Impressed by Gor's persuasion with the clerics, she takes a look at the gargoyles as the group searches around. Being a bit scared by the statues' cryptic gaze, and being oblivious to her surroundings


----------



## Jemal (Mar 6, 2012)

Gor takes in the surroundings of the crypt casually, his attention mostly on his companions and his thoughts wondering what the Professor may have found here.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Mar 6, 2012)

Zatira looks around the crypt surely she will find what everyone is looking for maybe even something of value.


----------



## kinem (Mar 7, 2012)

Rigel searches the crypt as well, casting _detect magic_ just in case.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 7, 2012)

A flight of stone steps leads down into the cold earth to a large crypt lined with empty niches-no dead are interred here, though Church records report that the crypt was one of the first filled in Ravengro's early days.  Upon entering the crypt, Mal and Zatira both notice no one but the proffessor has been into this chamber for several decades, and his tracks show this fact. While examining the crypt, Mal and Rigel, both using their arcane sight, fail to see any obvious magics about until they venture deeper in, where they notice a aura coming from deeper into the crypt.  Everyone heads down into the lower part of the crypt together, Mal and Rigel noticing that the magic auras they see are within a large sarcophagus in the middle of the room.










*OOC:*


  Alrighty if you would please let me know where you would like to be after 2 rounds starting at the steps, i will update the map. Each square is 5ft.  Also as a side note i would much prefer you use the integrated dice roller from the site, at least until we get into the more complex rolls of higher levels.


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

[sblock=ooc]Since he's leading the way to the sarcophagus, but is also a bit gun shy, I'll put him in that room, on the wall opposite the coffin. say, two squares to the left of the entrance to that area? (if that makes sense)[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Mar 7, 2012)

Alfred hangs back at the entrance of the crypt. Hes been sliently observing the others so far, not sure of what to make of the events unfolding around him.

In case I need it, perception check.


----------



## BBs (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=Xilena's spot]Xilena will go as close to the gargoyle statues as possible and observe them. I have no idea which block or space that is.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 8, 2012)

ooc: Rigel will be 1 square to the right (East) of the entrance.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2012)

Gor approaches the sarcophagus.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


 ok while we wait for the other 2 to post , is this more or less how people wanted to be set up? Xilena as it stands your still outside, so im not sure if you wanted to be inside the crypt or not. The Gargoyles are on the roof


----------



## kinem (Mar 8, 2012)

ooc: Rigel (R) should be 9 squares further north.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Looks right for Mal to me[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Mar 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oh %$#@ um ... okay thought gargoyles were inside, sorry, no she would be inside as well. Would be too curious to stand outside, so next curious thing I can think of then, she will join Gor at the sarcophagus, but be standing right behind him in a scared mood and position, peeking over him. If that is all right with everyone I hope.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Zatira sees the sarcophygas as she looks around the crypt and goes to take a look at it. "well by the looks of things the professor was the last person down here." Looking at Gor.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 9, 2012)

"Indeed, and his tracks lead here, Gor wonders what he found?"









*OOC:*


Well, Xil's probably not looking OVER Gor's shoulder.. perhaps around his side.


----------



## BBs (Mar 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sure whatever works


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 10, 2012)

Gor goes to move the lid of the sarcophagus, putting his weight into a better stance for pushing the heavy block.  It only takes a little movement to see the items, Rigel by now can clearly see there are quite a number of different aura's within the sarcophagus.  









*OOC:*


 Alrighty everyone in the lower room make a perception check, as the fun is about to begin .  Also sorry Gor if you didnt mean to open the sarcophagus quite yet, but we needed some action


----------



## kinem (Mar 10, 2012)

Rigel tries to get a sense of what he's seeing inside the sarcophagus.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Mar 11, 2012)

Zatira peeks around Gor too see wats inside


ooc: sorry did it again lol


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2012)

Gor sets the lid gently down, careful not to break it as he takes in the contents.







*OOC:*


got a 7.  Gor's apparently not very perceptive today.
Also ignore the test dice roll, just checking something.


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Tense from the unknown, Mal's senses seem almost preternaturally heightened as Gor slides the sarcophagus open.


----------



## BBs (Mar 12, 2012)

"Ooohhh, so what's in there?

[sblock=Spells]Spells per day
1st = 5
Spells Known/Save DC
0 Level Spells/DC 15: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
1st Level Spells/DC 16: Burning Hands 1d4+1[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 13, 2012)

Everyone is focused on the sarcophagus, waiting eagerly to see what hidden treasures lay within.  Everyone is so focused on the sarcophagus that they do not seem to notice as a pair of giant centipede squirm their way through some cracks in the walls by the stairs.   They climb their way up the wall and are about to charge into the room and attack the intruders in their nest, when Mal turns, hearing a sound coming from the stairs.  









*OOC:*


 k Mal roll init and lets get this started , everyone else can roll as well but obviously you have to wait for the next round


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2012)

"Several things.  Gor will need more light to see them better." The large priest leans in to observe the items, not noticing the threat from above. 

Gor turns to call the others forward, just in time to see the beasts attacking!










*OOC:*


 added the last bit to account for the high init roll.  Even though he doesn't get in on the surprise round, he will be fairly quick to respond.


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Something was nagging at Mal as he stared toward the sarcophagus. He thought it was just how spooky it was being in a tomb, but no. Scratching at the back of his mind.

No, scratching _above_ all their minds. He looked up, eyes going wide, at the large insects already dropping.

"Watch out, we're not alone in here!" the druid called out.

[sblock=ooc]Rolled a Know check in case that can tell him anything about the centipedes. Since one of them beat his initiative in the surprise round, I'm assuming I need to wait until that one acts to do any more than shout a warning[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Zatira leans to see whats inside the sarcophagus.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 14, 2012)

The first centipede to act shoots straight into the room, attacking the red coated cat.  Its powerful jaw managing to grab hold of Xilena, sinking deep into her flesh.  









*OOC:*


 Alright Xilena, you take 6 points of damage and have to make a fort save, Mal you get 1 question about the centipede and its your turn.


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal swears as the first creature still gets the drop on them. He swears again at not drawing his weapon on entering, but with the tang of metal drawn from a scabbard, he rectifies the last, at least.

[sblock=actions]Surprise rounds are only one action, yes? If so, then 
Move action: Draw scimitar (darned +0 BAB nixing drawing while moving...)[/sblock]

[sblock=question]I suppose the first question Mal would be after in this situation would be does the creature have any special weaknesses or defenses? i.e., is there anything he should / shouldn't be trying to hit it with?[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 14, 2012)

The second centipede charges into the room, striking at the second cat that it can see.  This ones strike proves just as accurate as the last, biting into Zatira and drawing blood.  









*OOC:*


  k Zatira takes 4 points of damage and needs a for save.  also here is the init (it was suggested that i just roll the init so combat can proceed so i hope Rijel and Xilena dont mind if i do that for them.
Gor 21
Xilena 19
Centipede#1 18
Zatira 17
Mal 16
Centipede#2,Rijel 10


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2012)

Gor pulls out his Flail as he steps in beside Zatira.








*OOC:*


 Forgot till I read Mal's post that you cant draw while moving unless your bab is 1.  I had initially posted move/attack, so just ignore the rolls.  Instead Gor will draw weapon and move to the space beside Z, diagonal to the centipede, leaving room for Mal in the square beneath.
Also, Gor can grant 7 knowledge rerolls a day with a +4 bonus, so anytime someone makes a knowledge check and rolls 15 or less(Dice roll, not total), I will use it for a Reroll with a +4 and take the better result.


----------



## BBs (Mar 15, 2012)

"What comp-AAHHH!" Xilena being interupted by that blasted centipede taking a bite out of her. "Gah! Nasty big ugly thing, you like fire? I'm full of it!" She raises her hands, and fire bursts forth.









*OOC:*


Centipede #1 has to make a reflex save of dc 16 to take half or take ... 2 points of fire damage ... wow ... rolled a 1 ... yayyy. At least hopefully made my fort save . I'll also five-foot step away from the giant centipedes, behind anyone if possible. PS. So sorry I forgot concentration, that makes it.







[sblock=Hit points and Spells]
HP: 5/11

Spells per day
Concentration = +5 + Spell Level
1st = 4/5
Spells Known/Save DC
0 Level Spells/DC 15: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
1st Level Spells/DC 16: Burning Hands 1d4+1[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Did Mals reroll for him and ya not enough of an improvement. Xilena you must roll a concentration check lest that nasty bug bite you again for the glowy hands  also you did indeed make the fort save.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Mar 16, 2012)

Zatira yowls in pain then draws her spiked chain and takes a step back ready to hit the thing that bit her. she yells, "I'll kill you for that!"

[sblock]hp: 9/13[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 16, 2012)

The centipede rears back as it is scorched by the flames, its fight or flight instincts starting to kick in.  When the flames stop it charges the little kitty for another attack, which it misses still in pain from being burned.









*OOC:*


 Zatira you have failed the fort save and take 2 points of dex damage. centipede and Zatira are a little out of order but o well your up Mal!


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Seeing the visciousness of the bites, Mal slides his shield off his back and readies it before taking a quick step in to slash at the closest giant insect. Unaccustomed to close combat, though, the young druid slashes nothing but air.

[sblock=actions]*Move:* Ready shield (AC now 20)
*Free:* 5' step east to square left of C2.
*Standard:* Scimitar attack vs. C2.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


[MENTION=6674568]Ruiktheforgotten[/MENTION], not to be a pest, but is there an answer to Mal's question from two updates ago (quoted again below)?









> I suppose the first question Mal would be after in this situation would be does the creature have any special weaknesses or defenses? i.e., is there anything he should / shouldn't be trying to hit it with?




[sblock=spells prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 16, 2012)

ooc: So Rigel wasn't burned? No need for revenge, then! 

Startled, Rigel draws his sword. He draws power into it, and gripping it with both hands he swings at the vermin next to him.

[sblock=ooc]using arcane pool to enhance sword (+1) as swift action[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 17, 2012)

The centipede looks to its side, just in time to see Rigel's scimitar cut through the air into its head, collapsing to the ground as it dies silently.   The second centipede looks to the druid who swung at it, seeing easy prey.  The centipede strikes true but bites shield more then flesh as it draws but a little blood from the druid.  









*OOC:*


 i am sorry it has taken me so long to answer this question  The centipede is immune to mind affecting effects. other then that its a regular old bug  Mal has taken 1 point of damage and now has to make a fort save.  Top of init!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2012)

Gor raises his flail in both hands.


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2012)

"Have to do better than that, buggy," Mal says as he shrugs off the insect poison.


----------



## BBs (Mar 19, 2012)

Xilena positions herself away from the remaining giant centipede, and with no party member being in the way. She then points at it, with the tip of her finger glowing green. "It may not be much, but it's better then my alternative in this situation." 








*OOC:*


thought that since Gor and I are at the top, might as well go


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Mar 22, 2012)

Zatira takes a swing at the creature standing in front of her and takes a step back.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 22, 2012)

Zatira swings here spiked chain, catching the centipede by wrapping it up.  With a strong pull, the chain shreds the centipede, killing it as it is torn to pieces.  With that, the combat is done.  Finally getting to look into the sarcophagus, the bounty is revealed.  There are 12 silver arrows, 4 sun rods, 6 flasks of holy water, 10 1+ arrows, 5 1+ Ghost touch arrows, 2 1+ undead bane arrows, 5 potions of cure light wounds, 2 potions of lesser restoration, 1 scroll of detect undead, 2 scrolls of hide from undead, a scroll of protection from evil.

With these items, is a thin darkwood case decorated with an image of a scarab with a single eye glaring from its back, the same design that appears on the cover of the Manual of the Order of the Palatine Eye.  The case itself is worth 50gp, but contains 3 objects of note.  There is a spirit board with a brass spirit planchette, and 4 iron and glass vials containing tiny, churning clouds of vapor.  The vials sit in velvet-lined indentations to the left of the spirit board and planchette, along with six empty indentations.  The six vials are all valuable magic items called haunt siphons.  

Upon leaving the crypt, Kendra who was waiting for everyone outside, sees the injuries and suggests you go to the clerics for healing, which she will pay the bill for. 









*OOC:*


 Alrighty good job with the killing , I will explain how the haunt siphons and spirit plachette work in the OOC thread.


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal breathes a sigh of relief as the second creature falls. He helps carry what he can out of they crypt, fascinated by the haul.

"I guess this was definitely a good first step," he offers as the group exits.

He thanks Kendra for her generosity in paying for the healing, as well.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 26, 2012)

"So does anyone here know anything about the.....whispering way was it?  I personally, never heard of them before father's diary, but I'm sure if father was so worried about them he would have amassed  some sort of collection about them in his library.  I suppose if they are some kind of cult though, the Temple might also have some knowledge about them." Kendra asks as everyone leaves from the temple.  









*OOC:*


  alrighty all sorry for the delayed post, for you battle you all get 150 xp's and everyone who wishes to can make a knowledge arcana or religion check at either the temple or the Lorrimor's residence to research the whispering way, or as a free action to see if you know anything yourself  if you wish to do research at the temple, you need also make a diplomacy check to see if the priests let you use their library, but if you succeed you get a +4 to the check, otherwise at the lorrimor's residence you recieve a +2.  Trust points 21


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2012)

"The Whispering Way ..." Rigel tries to remember what he might heard about the group.


----------



## BBs (Mar 27, 2012)

"Very kind of you to cover for our healing, as for the whispering way ..." Xilena strains at the thought of The Whispering Way









*OOC:*


the roll is to assist Rigel


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal shakes his head. "Afraid most of my studies are animal, vegetable, mineral, as it were," the druid says of the whispering way. 

[sblock=ooc]Mal doesn't have ranks in either of the relevant know skills.[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Mar 30, 2012)

Kinem is able to tell you quite a bit about the whispering way.  "The whispering way is a sinister organization of necromancers that has been active in the Inner Sea region for thousands of years.  Agents of the whispering way often seek alliance with undead creatures, or are themselves undead.  The most notorious member was Tar-Baphon, the whispering tyrant.  The whispering way itself is a series of philosophies that can only be transferred via whispers-the philosophies are never written or spoken loudly, making the exact goals and nature of the secretive philosophy difficult for outsiders to learn much about."


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


 helloooo........anyone still here?


----------



## jkason (Apr 4, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*









*OOC:*


Sorry, lost track of this thread. 







Mal frowns. "If there's no paper trail, sounds like the only thing we have to go on are the journals," the druid thinks aloud. 

"Which means, I guess, we have a trip to Harrowstone on the horizon?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 4, 2012)

"Indeed, and the sooner the better" Rigel says.

ooc: Leaving Kendra at her house for a while should be OK. If no one objects, let's head to Harrowstone.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 5, 2012)

With this information shared, the group heads off to the Harrowstone.  On the way through town, Kendra is dropped off at her house.  Despite her protesting, she agrees to stay home, and then the group is off.  The entire trip takes about and hour in total to make it to the outer gates of Harrowstone.  A 20 ft wall surrounds the Harrowstone, a large portion of which has collapsed into a sink hole at its eastern point, which took with it the prison cemetery.  This sink hole has since filled with murky water.  The gate stands locked as it has been for years.


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal shivers a bit at the sight of Harrowstone. As he readies his shield, folks watching may notice his gaze seems to shift, as if he's looking off at something in the distance no one else can see.

"Okay, let's see if the ley lines have been disrupted by anything ... well, anything not-good."

[sblock=ooc]Going to use Mal's various detects. checking for Undead first, though he'll cycle through fey, outsiders, astral, ethereal, & incorporeal just to be safe.[/sblock]


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Apr 5, 2012)

Seeing mal reading his shield Zatira readys her spiked chain because she doesn't want to get caught off hairs like she was last time. "I really don't like the looks of this place."


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 5, 2012)

From outside the gate, Mal cannot detect any threats from within the Harrowstone itself, however upon looking at the murky pond, hundreds of human like aura's can be seen within.  These images do not move however, remaining still, whatever being down there having no interest in the surface world.


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

"Oh, my," Mal says as he turns his senses to the lake.

"We do not want to try taking a water entrance," he offers up. "Looks like no one in there cares much about the ground, but there's a whole lot of them there, and I don't think we want to tempt fate."


----------



## The Joker (Apr 7, 2012)

Kyrus listened to his words, but they rang hollow. As he left, Kyrus scoffed under his breath. “… It already has consumed me…” he was relieved to hear that the food was ready, but resolved to his task. He thought it a stroke of luck when Gor turned Kendra away. As they left the stairs and returned back to the kitchen, he snuck down into the common room and opened the chest containing the books. Grabbing all of them, he swiftly retreated back upstairs to his room, thinking to himself”the burden of forbidden knowledge is mine to bear.” As he sat down, he stirred one of his bubbling test tubes and began about reading the books one by one. The first he was saddened to see was simply about how to combat evil and contained knowledge of them as well. The other was a book based on the knowledge of old magic. As he tossed it down into his smallest metal chest, he came to the last book.

As he tried to open the book, the metal clasp would not open for him, and he knew it to be locked. He considered asking one of the others to open the lock for him, but reconsidered when he knew that the first thing they would want to do would be to read it. Deciding to try and open it later, he turned back to his alchemy kit and turned off all the burners and distillers, and noticed that the sound of laughter and tale telling, as well as the smell of food had subsided. “How long was I reading?” he wondered aloud as he made his way down stairs. As he saw the dinning room empty, he looked around for the others. As he is looking, Kendra points out that everyone had gone to bed, and Kyrus felt like a fool. He hated when his pursuit of knowledge made him do things others would view as rude, but he often rationalized it as necessary. After grabbing a quick bite, he also returned to his room, going over the books one last time…

As Kyrus awoke, he saw he was leaning over his desk, notes and pages from his travel spell book stuck to his face. As he groggily whipped them from his face, he stood and made his way to his bed. No sooner had he lied down his head then had Kendra opened his room door o rouse him form his sleep. “The others left for the temple already; I thought you had left with them. If you hurry, you can still catch them.” She spoke as she forced him out of bed. With a groggy whine, Kyrus walked over to his chest, and grabbed his backpack, careful to lock it after he was done. As he plucked up his traveling spell book on his way out, he began to read and studies on the long walk over there, when he was interrupted by Kendra also leaving. “Coming with me?” he asked, but when she explained her concern for the group, he under stood.

Still groggy from the walk, as they neared there destination, Kendra perked up and ran ahead. Not willing to run, Kyrus kept his pace, but realized when he arrived he had no idea where the group was. Deciding to check at the temple, the priest told him that they had just left. Aggravated, Kyrus headed back the way he came, but just before he left, the priest mentioned he heard them mention the old prison called “Harrowstone” headed back the way he came, he wondered how he had missed them. As he approaches the gates at a hurried pace, he spots them, but decides to lie back for a bit. 

Perhaps there was a resin they left him…


----------



## kinem (Apr 10, 2012)

Rigel draws his sword.

"Anyone know how to open that lock?"


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Apr 10, 2012)

"I just might have a little skill at opening locks," Zatira says opening up a pouch on her belt and pulling out some tools. as she approaches the gate. then attempts to pick the lock.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 10, 2012)

With tools in hand, and a bit of know how on her end, Zatira is able to open the lock with relative easy.  When the lock has been undone and the chain removed from the door, Zatira is the first to enter Harrowstone's Court yard.  The moment she steps into the grounds however, Zatira is hit with a sudden feeling of claustrophobia and the split second sensation that her skin is on fire.  From the gates most of the prison grounds can be seen.  There are 2 Court yard guard towers at the western side of the wall, the eastern towers having collapsed into the sink hole, the closest one being about 40ft away from the gate.  In front of the prison stands a lone house, looking as though it could collapse at any moment.  Then there is the prison itself, looking aged by time, and burnt from a possible fire at some point. There are 2 balcony's that can be seen, one on the eastern side of the building and one on the western, though the eastern balcony has collapsed and become part of the pond.  










*OOC:*


  Alrighty Zatira you must make a will save or be shaken for 6 rounds.  Also dont forget your masterwork thieves tools give you a +2 bonus on your disable device checks   And on another note due to the frequency in posts by some players me thinks its time for a slight purge.  I'm gonna say whoever dont post in the next week, i will leave them out of important events and combats so everyone who is posting regularly doesn't have to wait for them all the time.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Apr 11, 2012)

Zatira puts her ears back and curls her tail close to herself and goes down to a knee, "my skin feels like it is on fire!"


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal swore as the catfolk began to writhe in pain. 

"Stupid doors always ruining my senses," he mutters, reaching into his bag to grab out one of the Haunt Siphons. "Hold on, Zatira!"

[sblock=ooc]Not sure how many actions it'll take, but planning to move in and try to use one of the Haunt Siphons to deal with what's got hold of Zatira.[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 12, 2012)

As Mal goes to grab the haunt siphon from his bag, the burning  sensation Zatira  was experiencing fades, relieving  her of her pain.  With her strong will, Zatira is able to shake off that feeling of burning and quickly recovers from the experience, but is left a little confused as to what just happened.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Apr 13, 2012)

"What the Hell?! the burning went away." Zatira looks around very confused. "Who or what just did that to me?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

The young man comes up short as his catfolk companion seems to return to normal. He holds the siphon a moment just in case, turning his ley-sensitive senses to the now-open doorway.

[sblock=ooc]Detecting for astral, ethereal, incorporeal, in that order.[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 15, 2012)

Mal looks around, using his Spirit sense to try and determine the location of what, was gripping Zatira, but has no luck in his search.  Whatever it was had already come, done its damage, and left.


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal relaxes slightly.

"Whatever it was, I don't think it's around any more, though I'm going to try to keep an eye out for it," he declares to the others. He puts the haunt siphon in his belt pouch for quick access.

[sblock=ooc]Mal will try to cycle through with his Spirit Sense as the party continues to hopefully notice trouble ahead of time.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2012)

"It is likely some sort of localized disturbance, perhaps a curse or magical trap.  It started as soon as she entered and ended when she left.."

Gor strokes his chin as he ponders the possibilities, then shrugs as he fails to come up with anything more specific.   He moves over to the cat-girl "Are you hurt?"









*OOC:*



Knowledge religion, but only an 8.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Apr 20, 2012)

"Yes i think i'm alright now, i don't feel anymore pain." Zatira replies looking at gor


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 23, 2012)

Though Gor is unable to determine exactly what this occurrence was, something tells him it was a one time thing.  Just the spirits of Harrowstone letting them know they are not welcome.


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

"All right, let's get inside before the wrong person notices the door's open," Mal says once they've confirmed whatever supernatural occurrence isn't going to immediately repeat.


----------



## The Joker (Apr 27, 2012)

*what the...?!*

As Kyrus watched from his vantage point by the side of the road, he noticed when the gates where opened and entered that one of the cat folk pitched as if in pain then fell. As the others rushed to her aid, Kyrus had tried to remember where he heard of this kind of thing happening before…


If success: as if it snapped him on the head he remembered reading about these strange occurrences before. Vengeful spirits bent on the torment of the living, angry ghosts obsessed with harming the innocent…

“…haunts…” 

This place was far more dangerous then he had given it credit. Kyrus ran from his spot to warn the others. He would have to ask them face to face about why them left him later.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2012)

"A the little one has decided to rejoin us.  Welcome back, Kyrus.  You are just in time."  Gor smiles amicably at the new arrival.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 30, 2012)

Kyrus thinks back to what he has heard about haunts and is annoyed at the complete lack of exact knowledge, "haunts are just another trap with no real way to know the effect until it hits you".  Then again, most people who fall victim to haunts dont usually want to stick around to see how they operate.  

But with the event passed, the group makes there way into the harrowstone grounds and shuts the door behind them, lest any curious bystander thinks its open for others.  









*OOC:*


 sorry, been kinda busy lately so posting went down but ill try my best to keep things moving again.  Also in regards to haunts, because they operate exactly like traps, you will only ever have to worry about them when i ask for perception checks  for more info on traps look to your local Core book xD.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (May 1, 2012)

Zatira scans the grounds carefully before she continues to walk.


----------



## BBs (May 5, 2012)

"Friend in a spasm of pain, waters not safe. This prison is not safe ... SO where to first?" Xilena smiles.


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2012)

Rigel replies "Based on the Professor's log, we should look for strange symbols etched along the foundation. Perhaps in one of the old jail cells, for he also mentioned someone who was held in Harrowstone. It's unfortunate that we didn't remember to get a list of people 'who died the night of the fire', whatever fire that was, from the temple of Pharasma."


ooc: Prof's log


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2012)

"Indeed.  Gor would have been in favour of more research before approaching such a harrowing task, but we are here now."  Gor enters and keeps his eyes open for trouble.


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal shrugs. 

"Nothing much now but to press forward. Let's see if we can't find those symbols," he whispers, urging the party into the halls.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 8, 2012)

Gor enters into the foyer of the Harrowstone.  This was once a wide hall flanked by a pair of waiting rooms, but the foyer to the Harrowstone now lies in ruins.  With little left to hold up the ceiling, the wooden beams above sag dramatically.  The wall to the north contains a large pair of oaken doors.


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal reaches into his belt pouch and produces a small, glowing stone. When he opens his hand, the stone rises to orbit his head, casting it's illumination evenly.

"You may be able to see in the dark, Gor, but afraid I need a little help," he says as he moves in after the half-orc, shifting his perceptions as they move to try to sense any of the creatures to which his training makes him sensitive.

[sblock=ooc]Using Ioun Torch[/sblock]

[sblock=spells prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2012)

"Apologies, Gor did not think.  Would anyone else like to take the lead or should Gor Continue?"  The orcish priest shields his eyes for a moment, allowing his light-senses to return before approaching the wooden doors and waiting to see if anybody else wishes to do anything before he continues.


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

"No worries, Gor. Just didn't want to trip and cause more trouble. You're welcome to lead the way," Mal says.

[sblock=spells prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## The Joker (May 27, 2012)

As kyrus caught up the group, he was greeted by Gor. As he leaned down to catch his breath, he waved a greeting as he gasped for air. He was not used to pushing himself physically, but he had to admit he was a little embarrassed at his such a short distance had knocked the wind out of him. While he did, they all mentioned the professors journal and kyrus smiled. Charging in blindly, he liked that. After a few minuets of labored breathing, he collected himself as the rest of the group lead the way, kyrus silently following behind. 

As they passed the gate and approached the building, he made sure the rest of the group was out of earshot while he muttered to himself, which he did a lot of. “Finally..” he muttered under his breath. “iv always wanted to go into a place like this.” as he looked around at the sorry state of the building, he gave a grimace. “I just hope this place can hold up.” The group stopped as they entered, and kyrus at once knew why. He didn’t like the dark, not for fear of the unknown, but rather for the secrets it often held. As he remembered that, he turned to the afflicted cat folk he knew as Zatira, and gave a light nod. “Excuse me, I hate to be rude, but could you do me a favor and hold still, I just need to check something…” as he focused his arcane energies, he began to weave the mana and muttered in ancient draconian to complete the casting. (casting detect magic)


----------



## saphyre_wolf (May 27, 2012)

"Um alright as long as you tell me what you are doing."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2012)

Gor watches Kyrus cast his spell, and as he turns to enter the building, accidentally _*Bumps*_ into the doorway.  With a small cough of embarrassment, he nods back at the others and then continues.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 7, 2012)

Upon casting his spell, Kyrus is able to determine that there is nothing magical about Zatira....or at least not when it comes to lingering aura's or other such gear.  Gor having had his moment of embarrassment and being ready to move on goes to open the door.  One detail catches Gor's eye about the door however, now that he is not busy bumping into it.  This door unlike the front door into the building looks rather sturdy, like it had recieved next to no damage during the fire, or just from natural age.   Streaks of mold stain the walls of this foyer, and the floor below is a thick, gray carpet of fungal growth.  It can be seen that not only is the door that everyone entered from is sturdy, but all the doors in this room look like this as well.  This is a 20x20 foot room with one door on the western and northern facing wall, while the eastern facing wall has 2 doors.  









*OOC:*


  Alright everyone who enters the room make a perception check.  Also to those who are still wanting to play/have been being very patient i am very sorry for my absence!


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal moves cautiously behind the more resilient half-orc, and turns his attention to the room ahead. Unfortunately, he finds himself still a bit shaken by the encounter with the haunt, and doesn't really notice any good details.


[sblock=spells prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jun 9, 2012)

The ever curious Xilena patiently waits for everyone else to head into the prison, then takes a look around.

[sblock=Spells]
Spells:
Spells per day
Concentration = + 5 + caster level
1st = 5
Spells Known/Save DC
0 Level Spells/DC 15: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
1st Level Spells/DC 16: Burning Hands 1d4+1
Spells used: 1 1st lvl spell
[/sblock]


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jun 10, 2012)

Zatira catiously enters the prison scanning over everything in the area.


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2012)

Rigel looks around as he enters, wary for more traps.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2012)

Gor enters ahead of the others, his posture relaxed and casual though his senses are on full alert.  "It seems someone.. or something.. has kept the doors well maintained."


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 11, 2012)

Everyone notices as the door they just traveled though slams shut abruptly.  Kyrus, still being on the other end of the door tries to open it, but the door does not budge.  Inside the foyer, on the doors, everyone can see the badly burnt faces of long dead inmates shrieking on the door as they rush out towards the party and pass through them.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2012)

Gor's hand flies to his Holy Symbol, thrusting it before him only to see it have no discernable effect on the 'spirits'









*OOC:*


 Knowledge: Religion 14


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

"Holy!" Mal cries out as the spirits seem to pass right through them. While he can sense the energies of spirits, he hasn't had the time to properly study them as of yet, and so has no special insights into them.


[sblock=spells prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2012)

"No, friend, Quite the opposite" Gor responds.


----------



## BBs (Jun 15, 2012)

Xilena's fur stands straight on end with her tail straight, as she shrieks from the screaming apparitions pass through them.

[sblock=Spells]
Spells:
Spells per day
Concentration = + 5 + caster level
1st = 5
Spells Known/Save DC
0 Level Spells/DC 15: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
1st Level Spells/DC 16: Burning Hands 1d4+1
Spells used: 1 1st lvl spell
[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 15, 2012)

As Gor looks upon the phantom images, he is able to discern something from them.  These are just simple spirits, bound to the doors of this room, and that sprinkling some holy water on the doors will suffice in destroying this haunt that they have created.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2012)

Gor reaches into his pouch and pulls out a vial of blessed water from the temple.  Turning, he splashes the water onto the door.









*OOC:*


We never actually divided the 'loot' from the temple.  I'm assuming with 6 flasks we would've each had at least one, hence my posted action.
I'd suggest we figure out now who has what as it may be important.
Arrows: 
12 silver arrows, 10 +1 arrows, 5 +1 Ghost touch arrows, 2 +1 undead bane arrows
Other: 4 sun rods, 6 flasks of holy water, 5 potions of cure light wounds, 2 potions of lesser restoration, 1 scroll of detect undead, 2 scrolls of hide from undead, a scroll of protection from evil.


----------



## The Joker (Jun 21, 2012)

As the spell is woven, Kyrus give a nod. “Just making sure whatever happened was only temporary.”  As he concentrated on the spell so as to sense anything he might come across. The others stepped into the room as Kyrus staying a step behind to inspect the undamaged door when it slammed in his face, making him almost jump out of his skin. In a panic he tries to open it, but it doesn’t budge. To make matters worse, the door is strongly attuned to something he isn’t familiar with, but the hurried talk of his compatriots could be barely heard over a unearthly wail of shrieking spirits.

In the tension of the moment and fearing for his new allies, he readied his best spell to blast open the door but stopped a moment before casting. Thinking this a rash action, he takes a deep breath to collect his thoughts and began to think of another way to open it when the screeching abruptly stopped and the door stops resonating energy. With a slight hesitation, kyrus’s hand slowly reaches up and twists the door knob. Achieving this he gives it a light push…

[sblock=spells]
Spells prepared:
Cantrips:
Mage hand
Ray of frost
Open/close
Detect magic
Prestidigitation

1st:
Burning hands
Magic missile
Shocking grasp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Mal isn't proficient with a bow, and none of the scrolls are on his list, so he can't use those. Out of what's left, then, a potion of CLW, a holy water or two, and a sunrod are about all he'd have a use for, I think[/sblock]


----------



## The Joker (Jun 25, 2012)

Ooc
Well, seeing as I wasn’t there I feel as if I shouldn’t lay clame to any of it but if you all will let me, I could use a copy of the hide from undead scroll for my spell book, I have no other healing so a potion of cure light would be nice and a sunrod and a flask of holy water would be swell.

Also here is my new spell list (I forgot I was a word caster)

Cantrips:
Word: detect magic, cone
Word: flame jet, selected
Word: force block, personal
Word: lift, personal
Open/close

1st
Word: burning flash, cone
Word: shocking arc, selected
Magic missle


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jun 25, 2012)

Zatira will take a sunrod, potion of cure light, and a scroll of hide from undead.


----------



## kinem (Jun 26, 2012)

Rigel will take a potion of CLW, a flask of holy water, 2 silver arrows, a ghost touch arrow, and an undead bane arrow.


----------



## BBs (Jun 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


No post in talking the talk , Xilena will take a sunrod and a cure light wounds potion, and but  of course 1 flask of holy water, though I think that one was already done.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 27, 2012)

Now that the spirits of the doors have been vanquished, and the loot of the crypt passed along to everyone, the party now has a choice to make.  Having only just stepped into the Harrowstone, they now have 4 doors that they can pass through to continue into the building.  There is the 2 doors toward the east wing, the west wing, or perhaps going straight.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2012)

Kyrus, good to see nothing happened to you during the Haunt!"
The orc envelops the battle-ready man in a great hug, squishing the breath almost out of him before releasing and turning to the rest  "We must stay close so we do not get seperated again, it seems this place does not wish us here."  He looks around at the four doors, then gestures to the lone door on the east. "Shall we try here and work clockwise?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

"Since at least one of these doors held spirits, let me take a minute to check for more surprises," Mal offers. His gaze seems to unfocus, and he turns about slowly, examining the doors, seeming almost to gaze through them.

[sblock=ooc]If I'm reading the ability right, he should be able to do his detects (undead, fey, outsiders, astral, ethereal, incorporeal) through a normal wooden door (it takes 3 feet of wood to block), so he'll cycle through quickly in case it results in some forewarning, then relate his findings to the group.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 28, 2012)

As Mal gazes through the wooded doors with his extra senses, he is not able to see anything of not when he looks toward the Western and Northern parts of the Harrowstone.  As he gazes toward the eastern section however something catches his eye, there is a undead aura that seems to be emanating from somewhere in the northern door in the room. It remains immobile and it doesn't seem like your seeing the entire aura from where he is able to see from.


----------



## The Joker (Jun 28, 2012)

As Kyrus stepped in, he took a brief sigh of relief as he saw they had bested whatever spirits had assailed them. The moment he opened his eyes he was greeted by the larges among them, Gor. “Kyrus, good to see nothing happened to you during the Haunt!” as he hugged him, Kyrus could almost feel the life crushed from him, the air pressed from his lungs. Just as he was about to request Gor to release him, Gor did it of his own accord and turned towards the rest.  "We must stay close so we do not get separated again, it seems this place does not wish us here. Shall we try here and work clockwise?" as Kyrus caught his breath and righted himself, he reached up and placed his hand on Gor’s shoulder. “Thank you for your concern, friend but in truth, I was far more worried about you all.” Then nodded and turned towards the door to his left as malounen spoke. "Since at least one of these doors held spirits, let me take a minute to check for more surprises," Kyrus waited as his eyes swept over the room, obviously some kind of spell or ability.  Seeing as he still held his detect magic spell, he too swept the area.


----------



## BBs (Jun 29, 2012)

Xilena smiles for the fact that everyone is together, this can easily be shown as she moves her head to the side behind Kyrus. How she got there so quick without really being speedy is unknown, better yet, why behind the wizard that almost had his breath taken away from a hug? Aside from that, she faces turns her face towards Mal "So anything that makes your hrm ... spirit sense tingle?" 

[sblock=Spells]
Spells:
Spells per day
Concentration = + 5 + caster level
1st = 5
Spells Known/Save DC
0 Level Spells/DC 15: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
1st Level Spells/DC 16: Burning Hands 1d4+1
Spells used: 1 1st lvl spell
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal takes his time surveying the doors, then points to the eastern one. 

"There's an undead ... something on the other side of this one, but it's not moving. I'm not sure if that means it hasn't noticed us or is otherwise immobilized." he reports.

[sblock=spells prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2012)

"Undead? Gor should go first then."  Gor steps forward, holy symbol and shield at the ready, his usually jovial face suddenly serious.  "Could somebody open the door?"


----------



## BBs (Jul 5, 2012)

Xilena still behind Kyrus speaks up with her fur standing on straight on end. "I vote one of the big burly tough men to do it."


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal gives Gor a supportive pat on the shoulder. 

"Here's to making a good show of it," he says, and the half-orc indeed feels a bit more heartened. The druid touches the handle, ready to open the door when he gets the nod from Gor.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Guidance on Gor (+1 competence bonus on a single attack roll, saving throw, or skill check for the next minute). Mal will open the door and let Gor in ahead of him.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 6, 2012)

With that, Gor gives Mal the nod, and Mal swings open the door.  The door leads to a large auditorium. Several rows of wooden benches, all spotted with mold and sagging with neglect, face a stage walled off from the rest of the room by a wall of iron bars.  Upon entering the room Mal is now able to see the full scope of this undead presence.   There is no body that is giving off this large aura  that he is seeing, but rather the very air appears to be aglow, stretching from the door to about the central pews further into the room.  









*OOC:*


  Alright i assume that Gor and Mal are the first into the room as Gor is the muscle and Mal is the eyes, so ill be needing both of you to make a perception test  and unless im wrong in assumeing just you 2 enter anyone else who would naturally rush in with them feel free to test as well


----------



## Jemal (Jul 6, 2012)

Gor glances around warily as he enters the room.


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal gapes as his spirit sense shows him the expanse of undead presence. He takes it all in as he draws his scimitar, whispering to Gor, "I don't know how, but it's ... all over," he says. He gestures to try to give the half-orc a sense of the scope of what his otherworldly senses are telling him.

[sblock=spells prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 6, 2012)

Mal quickly notices that the temperature is dropping in the room, noticing that he can now see his breath.  Gor Being far more focused on trying to watch for the undead pressence to do something doesnt seem to notice this change in temperature.  The chill being easily ignored by his tough orkish flesh.  









*OOC:*


 alrighty Mal lets get an init check to see where you act in the suprise round! ....also to those who are curious......ITS HAUNT TIME!!! And since you beat the dc to spot it i can also tell you its a cold spot


----------



## The Joker (Jul 7, 2012)

Ooc: seeing as my detect magic question was ignored, ill just let the spell drop and move on…

ooc: can i make a Knowledge (religion) check to figure out how to beat this haunt?

As the magic faded from kyrus’s eyes, he smiled a bit. “you make something of mine tingle… heh heh” he whispered to himself. the group began its discussion on how to enter the area, Kyrus knew that the strongest went first and support like him was to go after. He mentally went threw the spells he had prepared today and began to develop strategies as they talked in the background. When they had readied themselves Kyrus took up formation. As the doors where flung open, Kyrus expected some undead warriors or zombie monsters to attack at once, but was shocked to see that nothing was there.

About to speak his concern, he silenced himself when Mal drew his weapon. The presence was here, but not to the naked eye as Mel had demonstrated by not only being on edge, but reading himself for combat. As kyrus stepped into the room out of curiosity, his eyes darting around the room, he remembered the haunt from the gate and drew the conclusion… his eyes widened and the friendly, warm, silk like calm was gone from his voice and in its place was a serious, cold, darker tone. “This is no normal undead…” 

If only he could remember…

[sblock=spells] 
Cantrips:
Word: flame jet, selected
Word: force block, personal
Mage hand
Detect magic
Open/close

1st
Word: burning flash, cone
Word: shocking arc, selected
Magic missle [/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 7, 2012)

delete


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 7, 2012)

delete


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 7, 2012)

Kyrus, notices the sudden drop in temperature in the next room as Gor breaths and he is able to see his breath.  His mind begins to whirl with possible answers to this puzzle.  









*OOC:*


  sorry dude totally forgot to post that Mal only saw something when he was using his detect undead.  Ill be sure not to glance over that stuff in the future.  But on another note you get to roll for init now to act in a suprise round.....also roll Know(religion) as that seems to be the only way to identify how haunts work


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


 If you roll 10 or lower on the d20 with a knowledge check, Gor's presence gives you a reroll with a +4.


----------



## The Joker (Jul 9, 2012)

Kyrus dug deep within his mind, almost reaching a trance like state. Although the speed of thought is almost incomprehensible when compared to the standard measurement of even a second, Kyrus went back and relived random days of when he was back in the academy, learning of the dead. Although outwardly it only took a second, the lifetime of images and feelings of days gone by flooded his vision making it hard to sort anything out, but he knew he had some knowledge on this subject locked away. The images flew past him as if in a whirlwind while he franticly looked for the memory…


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


 alrighty kyrus you beat the DC by 15 so you get 3 questions about the haunt.  First off though this is a Cold spot haunt .  Questions that can be asked about haunts are: what caster level is it? How much HP does it have? What are its weaknesses?  What is the effect? How does one destroy it? 

also i still need an init check from Kyrus and Mal to act in the suprise round


----------



## The Joker (Jul 10, 2012)

... (will be edited upon questions answered)

1:what is the effect
2:what are its weaknesses
3:how does one destroy it


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jul 10, 2012)

Zatira will immediately follow gor and says, "I vote I will go with the men as well I'm not afraid to get hurt by a ghost." drawing her spiked chson just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 10, 2012)

As Zatira, pulls out her spiked chain, she is able to see and feel the air in the next room getting colder and colder.  









*OOC:*


 Zatira, you have made the perception dc to notice the haunt, roll init.

Effect: All  creatures in the effect area of the haunt take 1d6 points of negative energy damage. WIll dc 11 negates.  Living creatures also take 1 str damage unless they make a fort save.  

Weakness:  A haunt can be damaged by positive energy (channeling, heal spells, etc.)  but this haunt also can be damaged by fire.  

Destruction:  This haunt will reset after 1 hour.  Only calming enough spirits in the Harrowstone will permanently destroy it.


----------



## kinem (Jul 10, 2012)

Rigel doesn't enter the room, but he looks in and says "Let me know if - and how - I can help."


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jul 12, 2012)

Zatira gives a slight shiver and get ready to fight if she has to.


----------



## BBs (Jul 12, 2012)

After most of the people enter the room seeming safe, Xilena joins the rest of the group leaving Rigel behind. Silent with her ears droop down, and tail in between her legs in signs of fear.


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]So sorry for the delay. Been stuck without access unexpectedly the last several days. Just now starting to catch up...[/sblock]

"Watch out, Gor! It's another haunt!" the druid blurts, realizing too late that he's drawn the wrong weapon...

[sblock=ooc]I don't think Mal can draw and use a haunt siphon in the surprise round, since I believe that's a full round's worth of actions. If he can, though, he'll go for it, dropping the scimitar if it means he can weaken / destroy the haunt before it effects them.[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


 alrighty init order is as follows for the suprise round.
        23 Kyrus
        17 Mal
        10 Haunt
        6 Zatira

         Also Mal just so you know using a haunt siphon is a standard action so you can use it in this instance.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2012)

Ruiktheforgotten said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Also Mal just so you know using a haunt siphon is a standard action so you can use it in this instance.












*OOC:*


In that case, provided Kyrus doesn't manage to stop the haunt, we'll go with 'use haunt siphon' for Mal's action in the surprise round.


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2012)

Though not quite understanding what's going on, Rigel follows the others into the room.


----------



## The Joker (Jul 19, 2012)

In days past…
The sun had barley passed the horizon and had only just illuminated the large castle that rested on the gently sloping base of the eastern mountains known as the Kith Harin institute of elemental admixture. Yet despite the hour, the entire castle had only an hour ago been a bustle of activity. First waking, then meal, then first class. Then class. Then class. Then spell casting. Then class. It was almost enough to drive the adventure from ones soul, but such was the cost of power.

Kyrus’s robes flowed, leaving a small trail in the dusty stone hallway as the light padding noise of his feet echoed down all around him. He had always wondered why the most pointless class was in the highest tower. He was late to class, again. He hated the early morning religion classes. After all, if he wanted to know what the dead could teach him, he would have taken history class more seriously. As the heavy wooden door swung open, it revealed a large classroom, walls covered with holy symbols of all kinds and all sorts of religious text of every creed and style. 

Clearing his throat, Kyrus stepped in, tipping back his hood. The teacher (one Mrs. Yugsh, A.K.A. miss y) looked over disapprovingly at Kyrus and stepped forward. “Mr silvers. Late again.” She shook her head. Kyrus gave a light shrug followed by his usual smile. “Sorry miss. Not really a morning person.” As he took his seat, she scoffed. “Oh no, your not going to be able to smile your way out of this one.” She paced to the front of the class. “So, you will be the one to lead us on today’s subject.” Kyrus heaved a sigh. “fine. What are we studying today?” as she handed out the copies, she spoke clearly as all teachers do…

Now…
As the At once, kyrus’s eyes shot open and where filled with an almost inhuman determination. “It’s an immortal sapper spirit. A malevolent spirit that siphons health and strength like sand threw an hour glass. It is harmed by fire as well as healing magic and unless all the spirits in this place are all calmed or destroyed, it will continue to reform over and over every hour.” As he stepped forward, he began to focus his arcane energies, but hadn’t started the chant. He needed a target… “… the cold spot… move!” as he whispered in a unknown language (knowledge spellcraft, DC 15, or linguist DC 20) strange glowing runes began to swirl about him, all glowing red like no other common magic. He took a step back and shouted in ancient language.

“IGNICULUS”

(movement: 5 foot step back, action, cast true word, flame jet, selected on cold spot)


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 22, 2012)

And with his incantation cast, Kyrus blasts the haunt at its core.  All looks to be fine now, but then the temperature drops again, it looks as if kyrus was unable to destroy the haunt with just his power alone.  The persistance of this haunt, shows just how powerful it actually is.  









*OOC:*


 alrighty mal your up!


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Already feeling the temperature drop from the haunt, Mal twists the stopper from his siphon, holding it high and squeezing his eyes shut, hoping its magic is as effective as the texts indicated...



[sblock=spells prepared]Orisons (DC 15): Guidance, Create Water, Detect Magic
1st level (DC 16): Burning Disarm, Entangle, Hydraulic Push (CMB 7), Stone Fist (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 26, 2012)

As the haunt siphon does its job, the temperature in the room begins to rise back to normal, but suddenly it drops back down, going even lower then it was before.  getting so cold so suddenly, people actually might hurt from this sudden change.  









*OOC:*


 k everyone inside the room make a will save or take some damage


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 26, 2012)

As the haunt siphon does its job, the temperature in the room begins to rise back to normal, but suddenly it drops back down, going even lower then it was before.  getting so cold so suddenly, people actually might hurt from this sudden change.  









*OOC:*


 k everyone inside the room make a will save or take some damage


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*









*OOC:*


placeholder for roll


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Jul 27, 2012)

Zatira shivers a little.


----------



## kinem (Jul 27, 2012)

"What now?" Rigel grimaces from the sudden chill.


----------



## BBs (Jul 27, 2012)

"Is ... is it gone?" the shivers answer her question.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2012)

Gor shivers as the temperature drops again, trying to figure out what's happening.









*OOC:*


14 Will Save
20 Know: Religion


----------



## The Joker (Jul 29, 2012)

kyrus shuddered as his breath was stolen from his chest.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 4, 2012)

As the room returns to a normal temperature, Rigel and Xilina both feel like they are touched with ice on their arms, the chill freezing their muscles, causing them pain and sapping their strength.  The other occupants of the room feel nothing as their willpower is able to over take the effects of the spirits of the room.  Looking to see what has happened to the others, Gor is able to discern that what has happened to the others is part of the effects of a Cold spot haunt.  









*OOC:*


  Alrighty Rigel and Xilena you both take 4 damage from the haunt and must make a fort save or take 1 str damage.  Now zatira its your turn to act then, should the haunt still be functional, the suprise round will be over


----------



## BBs (Aug 5, 2012)

Xilena feels an icy cold grasp on her arms


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


 ok so as much as i was trying to avoid this, Zatira and Kyrus wont be having internet for possible a few weeks here (they just moved and i was hoping they were getting it sooner) so as it stands we are gonna skip them until further notice so Rigel, BB's and Gor roll init and if you beat 17 your up!


----------



## The Joker (Aug 16, 2012)

ooc:ya hurry up! lol


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Aug 16, 2012)

OOC: i is back lols


----------



## kinem (Aug 17, 2012)

ooc: Did we pass out the haunt siphons? If not, there is nothing Rigel can do about the haunt.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


 as i recall i believe you guys did pass them around


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


 The knowledge test was to figure out why the thing disappeared and then reappeared so quickly, since you stated earlier that it would take hours to reform.
Initiative: 8


----------



## BBs (Aug 18, 2012)

Xilena prepares for the fight ahead.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


 it wasnt destroyed by the haunt siphon, i was going more for the looks like it was disappearing thing, then it comes back worse type deal.....clearly i failed lol. i apologies on the crappy narrative


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2012)

*OOC:*



Ruik - Don't worry, It's sometimes hard to get across nuances like that via text.
BBs - You're the only one who beat the listed initiative of 17, so I believe we're just waiting on your action.


----------



## kinem (Aug 22, 2012)

ooc: Ruik: If my turn comes up while I'm away this weekend and combat is still going, you can assume that Rigel uses his haunt siphon.


----------



## BBs (Aug 24, 2012)

Xilena reacting to the haunt with a panic, runs at the front of the group, positions herself close enough but not too close to the haunt, raises her hands and unleashes fire.

[sblock=Spells]
Spells:
Spells per day
Concentration = + 5 + caster level
1st = 5
Spells Known/Save DC
0 Level Spells/DC 15: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
1st Level Spells/DC 16: Burning Hands 1d4+1
Spells used: 2 1st lvl spell
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


trying to avoid concentration check, there shouldn't be any enemies near by, eh?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 24, 2012)

With the aid of the frightful cat, after the fire from her attack fades, the room  returns to its normal temperature.  In a moment or so, Rigel is able to determine that the Haunt has in fact been neutralized.  









*OOC:*


 woot! Haunt defeated  you all get 200 exp for your effort


----------



## BBs (Aug 25, 2012)

Flicking her hair to the side, Xilena has that triumphant smile. "Well, shall we continue?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2012)

The mountain researcher breathes a sigh of relief and nods.

"Let's get out of here before it decides to come back," Tac says.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2012)

"Do not worry, it shall not return for some time now that it has been dispelled.  Good work, cat friend."  Gor smiles warmly at Xilena.  "If everybody is alright, Gor thinks we should search this room while we have the chance."  The priest then begins to suit action to word and starts searching around the room.









*OOC:*



Was anybody injured?


----------



## The Joker (Aug 28, 2012)

As the magic was cast, he knew it was nowhere close to destroying it so he readied another spell, but the swift actions of his allies deemed it unnecessary.  He was too late to stop Mal from using the haunt siphon, but knew that it would help in this battle. The arcane energies began to rise to the surface  of his skin and he began picturing the runes when a large cone of flames burst out from near the door way. Kyrus stared awestruck at the magic. It was common to be sure, but he was always transfixed by fire magic. It reminded him of his mother. As the fire engulfed the entity, he felt a bit of satisfaction as he felt the room return to normal soon after the flames where cast.

The room was quiet once more and everything seemed ok. This feeling was reinforced when Xilena tossed her hair and spoke. As mal and Gor exchanged words, One last cautious look around was all he did before turning to mal. “I appreciate your aid, but you probably should have saved whatever that thing you used was… there will be bigger ones I promise you…” with that he walked over to Xilena, closing his eyes for a moment as if stiffaling a headache. “…Your flames where beautiful, Xilena.” he spoke as his voice returned to the happy, kind tone as he ruffled her hair, careful not to disturb her ears too much. “Gor has a point, as does Mal. We should hurry, my friends.” As he rummaged thru the debris of the room, he looked over at Xilena. “Where did you learn your magic?”


----------



## kinem (Aug 29, 2012)

"I'm slightly injured, but not too bad" Rigel admits. He looks around the room.

ooc: Ruik: Did Rigel avoid the strength damage?


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 29, 2012)

Through a combined effort between Gor and Rigel, they are quickly able to look through the room.  The room is void anything of note.  










*OOC:*


  Rigel you still owe me a fort save to see if you took str damage


----------



## kinem (Aug 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ruik: see here


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


 derp! you passed


----------



## BBs (Sep 1, 2012)

Seeing as the two men were already on the task of searching the room, Xilena turns to her compatriot, Kyrus "Huh, no one told me my fire spells looked beautiful, Thank you Kyrus. The Professor didn't even like the flames, and he was the one that taught me the basics. He said the power was always within me, and I had to learn most of these things myself." She raises her hand, making it erupt into a small flame for a few seconds before closing her hand to make the flames disappear. "Before that, I had to hunt for my food."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 1, 2012)

"nothing". Gor looks to the other searchers for confirmation. "We should continue."


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2012)

*Tac Abor, human druid*

Tac hustles to collect himself after the ordeal, then nods at the suggestion to continue.

"I'm all for getting a move on," he says, clearly unnerved by the repeated haunts.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


 as a reminder there are 3 other doors to choose from, on heading north, one heading west, and another heading east.  The Auditorium also has a door at the eastern side of the room.


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

Mal points across the auditorium to the other door. 

"Might as well clear one path before we start backing up again," he says by way of a vote, then turns his otherworldly senses in that direction in hopes of noticing further haunts before the group has entered them.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2012)

Gor nods and heads over to the door.  "Shall Gor go first, or would another like to lead the way?"









*OOC:*


 If nobody else decides to go first within the next day or two, Gor will lead the way


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Sep 14, 2012)

"I will follow Gor," Zatira announces keeping her weapon drawn and ready for anything.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 17, 2012)

With no dissenting voices, Gor leads the way.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 19, 2012)

"Huh, no one told me my fire spells looked beautiful, Thank you Kyrus…” kyrus both turned slightly pink and lifted his head with pride. “… The Professor didn't even like the flames, and he was the one that taught me the basics. He said the power was always within me, and I had to learn most of these things myself." She raises her hand, making it erupt into a small flame for a few seconds before closing her hand to make the flames disappear. "Before that, I had to hunt for my food." Kyrus nodded. “a sorceress then. Your lucky…” he smiled before being interrupted. Gor reported of the absence of useful items. "I'm all for getting a move on, Might as well clear one path before we start backing up again,". As Mal spoke, Gor headed over to a door. “shall Gor go first, or would another like to lead the way?” there was silence until Zatira readied her sword and stepped in behind him. “I will follow Gor.”

Kyrus only gave a nod, before casting a spell. As the energies flowed thru him, he muttered a few words in ancient draconian and made a few hand gestures. (casting detect magic) as a blue glow settled in his eyes, he began doing sweeps of the area, but only casually. He then moved up behind Zatira. “I will follow right after.” The idea of being on either end did not excite him. He readied himself for anything that is to come.


Cantrips:
Word: flame jet, selected
Word: force block, personal
Detect magic
Mage hand
Open/close

1st
Word: burning flash, cone
Word: shocking arc, selected
Magic missile


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

As the others lined up, Mal fell into a rear guard position, though he kept his otherworldly senses active. As the presence of undead seemed the most prevalent, he focused on sensing those auras, though he cycled through looking for the energies of the other ley-aligned creatures he could sense, as well, just in case.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Sep 19, 2012)

ooc: the joker i dont have a sword i have a spiked chain


----------



## kinem (Sep 19, 2012)

Rigel follows with his sword drawn, hoping that if there's trouble it will come from something he can use it on.


----------



## BBs (Sep 20, 2012)

Xilena gives a nod, and attempts to go in front of Mal for the group's line, entering a stance as if ready to cast a spell.









*OOC:*


Xilena is readying an action to cast Acid Spalsh on any hostiles.







[sblock=Spells]
Spells:
Spells per day
Concentration = + 5 + caster level
1st = 5
Spells Known/Save DC
0 Level Spells/DC 15: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
1st Level Spells/DC 16: Burning Hands 1d4+1
Spells used: 2 1st lvl spell
[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 21, 2012)

With Mal's spirit sight, he peers into the next room, after looking into the room for a few moments however he does not see anything.  With Gor ready to lead the way into the room, they proceed.  The northeast wall of this room has partially fallen, revealing the dark, murky waters of the pond outside. Moldering training dummies and other similar equipment hint that this room may have once been a training area for the guards.  In the Northeast part of the room, the floor around a dark, jagged hole is surrounded by black scorch marks.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 22, 2012)

Gor looks at the hole, not daring to go too near it for fear that his massive weight would cause him to fall through the unstable flooring.
"This section appears empty.  Gor suggests we search the rest of this floor before descending."

Assuming no objections, Gor will turn around and head for the north door in the room they just left.








*OOC:*



I believe we went though the east door, so north would be the next around


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 27, 2012)

Gor goes through the Auditorium and back into the location of the haunted doors, proceeding north to the doors they had not entered through.  Mal Being close behind sees that all is clear through the door, his otherworldly senses not picking up anything.  And with that Gor opens the door, Revealing a long hallway, 50ft in lengh.  To the right there are 2 doors, one 5ft away and the other 45ft away on the other end.  To the left there are 3 doorways 2 of which appear to be stairways, the closest being the one that goes downstairs to the dungeons and the other going to the second floor.  There is a doorway all the way across the hallway, the door is shut.









*OOC:*


 Alrighty i will just assume that unless otherwise stated, the party order will not be changing and everyone will be continueing as they have been with readied actions and what not.  also sorry if thats not what you ment to do Gor, but there was no northern door in the auditorium, and i just assumed you ment the one in the other room.


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2012)

*Malounen Tiliney, human druid*

"I'm not a fan of things sneaking up behind me," Mal offers, pointing to the closest door. "I think we're best off clearing things as we go, before moving forward or up or down."


----------



## kinem (Nov 1, 2012)

"Agreed" Rigel says.


----------



## The Joker (Nov 3, 2012)

Kyrus gave a nod. “A wise decision to be sure, but don’t forget we are running out of time. That siphon spirit we passed will only be out of commission for about an hour, and Im not so sure that any of the spirits trapped here can be truly harmed until we clear out this entire building.” Kyrus paced back and forth, keeping his voice low. “Perhaps thoroughness is a luxury we cannot afford here.” As he glanced around, he heaved a heavy sigh while giving a light shrug. “But then again, maybe Im being too paranoid. We should have come more prepared.”

Kyrus looked to Gor as he seemed the leader. “There is no shame in retreating if to better prepare.” He motioned to the rest of the group as to set up a vote. “But of course we could press on if you all believe we are truly ready.”

Kyrus waited for responses.


----------

